# zip250 will nicht

## Qubax

beim booten scheint das ziplaufwerk intern als hdc auf

will ich dann jedoch mount /dev/hdc .. machen, dann meldet er no such device

fehlt mir etwas im kernel, oder wie muß ich tun damit mein zip nicht nur beim booten da ist.

beim installieren war es möglich das zip zu mounten, also wird es wahrscheinlich am kernel liegen, nur das ich dort nichts vergleichbares gefunden habe.

weis da jemand etwas?

----------

